# Cannondale 2006 frames sized differently than 2005s



## GaryJaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Looks like Cannondale has changed the way they size their frames.

I just got the 2006 Cannondale catalog and I am looking at the CAAD 8/Six13 numbers. I was going to go from my current 56 cm CAAD 7 to a new 54 cm CAAD 8, but now I dont know. I am 5ft 10in with a 32in inseam, which converted to cms and x .67 = 54.4 cm. The 2005 54 cm would seem to be the best fit. Here is how the 2006 54s compare with the 2005 54.

CAAD 8 and SIX13:

Size 54:

Measured size: 
2005= *53*
2006= *52*

Standover (at top
tube midpoint):	
2005= *78.6*
2006= *78.2*

The 2006 catalog says measured size is from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the top tube along the seat tube axis. Maybe the extra amount of seat tube above this point would add up to 54 cm, but in both the 52 and 53? The 54 cm has slightly sloping top tube in both years. In 2005, anything larger did not, though all of the 2006 sizes have this slope now. All other measurements are the same between the models. Why did Cannondale change these parameters I wonder?

So why call either of these 54s? Will the 2005 54 fit me better than the 2006? They dont make a CAAD 8 55 cm, but they do make a six13 in a 55 which might be the best fit. I would rather have the aluminum as this will be a racing bike and I would hate to crash the more expensive frame. Plus the aluminum is lighter and likely stiffer. Maybe a slightly smaller frame is better than a slightly larger frame for racing anyway?

I know that all I have to do is sit on a few, but my shops dont have any 2006s in yet. I could be shopping for a used 2005 or 2004 54cm though. Any comments?	

-GaryJaz


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

You neglected to mention whether the rest of the geometry has changed or not. What's the top tube length like in '05 compared to '06?


----------



## GaryJaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwayne said:


> You neglected to mention whether the rest of the geometry has changed or not. What's the top tube length like in '05 compared to '06?


The other parameters appear to be the same:

horizontal top tube length: 54.5
seat tube angle: 73.5 
head tube angle: 73
chain stay length: 40.5
fork rake: 4.5
bottom bracket height: 26.8
wheelbase: 97.5
trail: 5.6 
bottom bracket drop: 6.9
front center distance: 58.0
head tube length: 14.6

All measurements are for the Cannondale 54 cm CAAD 8 and Six13's (2005 and 2006).


----------



## GaryJaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*A clue in the Cannondale catalog*

In the 2005 catalog, it says in the fine print:

For proper fit, sizes 48-54 have a seat tube that is lowered 1 cm and a head tube that is raised 1 cm. This results in a slightly sloping top tube.

It does not say this in the 2006 catalog. Instead it says simply that all sizes have a slightly sloping top tube. 

I'm not sure what it all means, but the geometry has changed, somehow.....

-garyjaz


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

It sounds like all they did was increase the standover height for '06. Since everything else is the same, I'm pretty sure you'll want the 54cm from either year. It should feel exactly the same, but look a little different.


----------



## GaryJaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwayne said:


> It sounds like all they did was increase the standover height for '06. Since everything else is the same, I'm pretty sure you'll want the 54cm from either year. It should feel exactly the same, but look a little different.



I think you're right. They have lowered the point at which the top tube meets the seat tube. The Cannondale marketers' website (http://www.fusionofgreatness.com/) talks about the 2006 geometry which has an "improved standover height to inspire rider confidence". Whatever. 

You can't get the R5000 with anything but the FSA cranks. Arrrggg.  I think I'm going to have to find a 2004 or 05 all aluminum Cannondale with a DA crank or better yet the SI Hollowgram.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Nothing has changed except for the 2cm slope. I haven't seen the catalog, however, if you consult the geometry on the above site you can see the effective size in the orange bar at the top. When in doubt go by top tube and head tube length.


----------

